# Our cutest patient of the year award winner.



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

He's a Saw-whet owl. He got a poisened mouse and got sick but he's OK now and we released him last weekend. He's only about 5 inches tall, I think he is our cutest patient of the year so far. And for those that are interested our honkers are back and have laid there eggs in the planter box out front - pictures to come.

NAB


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I agree, this little one sure looks adorable. Do they stay that small?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*They can get up to 6-7 inches max*

But this little fellow was only about 5 inches so far - mighty cute little guy and all wings, boy was he fast. After he was well Nancy put him outside in a cage for a couple days to make sure he could still fly right and catch mice and he was just a blurr when she put in his mouse for the day.

NAB


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That does kinda peg the cute-o-meter


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, he looks so sweet........yea right!! Looks can be deceiving huh?? I bet he could do some real damage, even if he is just 5" tall. Great the he was rescued and saved and returned to his life. He looks about the size of the one that hit my window a few weeks back.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What BIG EYES I "SAW!"  

Quite right, Nab, a real winner/cutie for SURE!!

YEAAAA for the "return" and new eggs...we will be watching...and waiting...

MANY THANKS as always!   

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, he is so cute. I have never seen many owls anyhow and certainly not one that tiny. Just another reason folks shouldn't poison other things - you never know what it may hurt and this little guy would probably have taken care of the mouse anyhow.

I'm so happy the geese are back. Looking forward to seeing them with their babies. I still have two pictures of them from last year.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! That is a darling little owl! I'm glad s/he was a successful rehab patient and able to be set free. Good luck to your goose family this year! I hope to be seeing some gosling pics soon.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one cute patient with  BIG eyes. Thanks for sharing his story and the pic.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a gorgeous creature!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie.


----------

